# Hybrid trailer in need of canvas repair



## Blammes75 (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a 2007 Trail-Cruiser by R-Vision, 21RBH. The plastic strip that mounts the front canvas to the front of the trailer is splitting and needs replacement. Does anyone know where I can find it?


----------



## mike1poles (Sep 8, 2014)

Call the manufacturer. Most of them have a retail parts department.

Hope this helps and God bless,
Mike


----------



## C Nash (Sep 8, 2014)

If the mfg cant help a local uphoulsery place may have a solution.


----------



## krsmitty (Sep 9, 2014)

Had some canvas repair done on an old pop-up at an auto-upholstery place.


----------

